# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  chọn spindle với biến tần

## donglinh1992

Các bác cho em hỏi. Em vừa dựng được con máy khắc gỗ. 90x 1m2 h em cũng chưa biết nên chọn spindle bao nhiêu kw với biến tần loại nào. Các bác tư vấn giúp em với.

Máy nhà dùng thôi ạ. Chạy khoảng 8h/ngày
Cũ thì loại nào cho hạt dẻ hả các bác.
Thanks các bác rất nhiều

----------


## garynguyen

Biến tần thì chơi con 2.2kw Nhật cũ, spindle làm con 1.5kw  hoặc làm hai con 0.8kw mới của tàu, hai con spindle này chạy chung cái biến tần. Giá con spindle 0.8kw mà thân dài cũng không chênh lệch nhiều so với con 1.5kw mà thân ngắn.

----------


## elenercom

Bác có con nào giải nhiệt gió không, để iem một con với?




> Biến tần thì chơi con 2.2kw Nhật cũ, spindle làm con 1.5kw  hoặc làm hai con 0.8kw mới của tàu, hai con spindle này chạy chung cái biến tần. Giá con spindle 0.8kw mà thân dài cũng không chênh lệch nhiều so với con 1.5kw mà thân ngắn.

----------


## donglinh1992

Bác gary con biến tần 2.2 nhật cũ khoảng bn thóc 1 con bác

----------

